# Remove KDE and all dependencies



## ccc (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi

I have FreeBSD 8.4, upgrade from 8.2.
How to remove KDE 3.x and all dependencies?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 22, 2013)

Deinstall it with `portmaster -e`. Or just delete it, and run ports-mgmt/pkg_cutleaves.


----------

